# The Boyne Valley



## svalbard (Jul 17, 2018)

The Boyne Valley in Co.Meath, Ireland is a World Heritage Site for the passage tombs at Newgrange, Knowth, and Dowth. The Hill of Tara, ancient seat of the High Kings of Ireland is close by. It's title of the Royal County is well suited. This is an area that was steeped in lore and history and held a sacred hold over the people. Now with the 'Heat Wave' more finds have come to light.

Further 'extremely significant' finds made at Newgrange as new markings emerge - Independent.ie

And just down the road at Knowth another passage tomb was discovered.

Archaeologists unearth 'significant' megalithic passage tomb in 'find of a lifetime'

I read somewhere that over 20% of the world's Neolithic art was to be found at Boyne's heritage sites. Open to correction on this.


----------



## ZlodeyVolk (Jul 17, 2018)

Brilliant!


----------



## svalbard (Jul 25, 2018)

Another site in the same area comes to light.

Another new archaeological discovery in the Boyne Valley has just come to light


----------

